# Vanilla ice cream



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Anyone have a great vanilla ice cream recipe to be used in a 6 quart ice cream maker? Just bought on at bass pro and no instructions or recipes.


----------



## Troutrod (Jul 6, 2009)

I will try to get my moms it a good one. Place all your parts in the freezer first,it makes it better and faster.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## KennerG (May 14, 2013)

Did you get a recipe yet?


----------



## cozysj (Jan 6, 2012)

ask 




































Ask Redhooker his is great!!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

No, not yet.


----------



## KennerG (May 14, 2013)

Try this for an easy no cook recipe
5 cups half & half
1 can sweetened condensed milk
2-1/2 tablespoons real vanilla extract

Add mixture to canister
Churn

Easy Strawberry Ice Cream

2 cans sweetened condensed milk
2 12 oz containers frozen strawberries 
2 12 oz can Big Red 

Mix ingredients
Add to canister
Churn

(I chop my strawberries first)


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for the posts! RedHookers is going first.


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

What is redhookers? and how did it turn out?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

He is a member here, look at post #5. It turned out great!!


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

there is a good one at Acadmey it is good and easy all in one packet-


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

Must state this more clearly. Can you give me redhookers recipe? Post 5 shows me nothing but "ask ask redhooker his is awesome."
Can I have redhookers recipe?


----------



## CrimsonTideGuy (Sep 8, 2010)

I would like to see it as well. Been wanting to make some homemade ice cream.


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Pm sent on recipe


----------

